# Beginner - Looking for Advice on SLR's for Sports Photos



## Locke (10 Aug 2009)

Good morning all. 

I run a GAA Website, we have a great photographer with us who has been doing a lot of the county games and giving the photos for free. However, he can't make it to some of the club games.

So what I want to do, is purchase a camera that will give me top notch photos for the site.

Problem is, when it comes to SLR's, I really wouldn't know where to start.

I know I need a decent lense and camera, but can anyone point me in the right direction on what I should get? searched reviews and seen sample photos but wouldn't be confident in what I am reading to make an informed decision.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sartay (10 Aug 2009)

I was recently in a camera shop making enquiries about SLRs as I'm thinking of taking the plunge myself. I'd be a beginner too. They recommended the Nikon D60.


----------



## Latrade (10 Aug 2009)

sartay said:


> I was recently in a camera shop making enquiries about SLRs as I'm thinking of taking the plunge myself. I'd be a beginner too. They recommended the Nikon D60.


 
Big +1 for me. 

Nice bridge for those upgrading from point and click. You'll probably have to invest in a couple of lenses for the sports stuff and swat up on using the manual settings, but that's not difficult.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Aug 2009)

SLR is a film camera. You mean a DSLR (digital).

Two things occur to me.
1) could you not ask the photographer you already have
2) theres a fair bit of skill involved, its not just the equipment

I'd ask over on the photography forums on Boards.ie


----------



## Locke (11 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.



AlbacoreA said:


> SLR is a film camera. You mean a DSLR (digital).
> 
> Two things occur to me.
> 1) could you not ask the photographer you already have
> ...


 
I could ask the Photographer, but I'm always in seperate counties and he works when I don't.

As for point 2, I'm a beginner, I'm well aware it's equipment and that skill is involved, I'm looking for guidance here, not someone to state the obvious


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Aug 2009)

Actually, what you said was:





Locke said:


> So what I want to do, is purchase _a camera that will give me top notch photos_ for the site.


AlbacoreA is quite right. If you know nothing about cameras, buying a DSLR will only give you a top-notch learning curve.

The Nikon D60 is a fine entry-level DSLR (_not_ a "nice bridge for those upgrading from point and click") but if you don't know how to use it you're probably better off with a good quality 10x or 12x zoom bridge camera like one of these. Get one with IS (image stabilisation) and a decent burst mode and get practising.

Lots of useful tips over on the Boards.is photography forum (and all over the internet).


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Aug 2009)

Locke said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> I could ask the Photographer, but I'm always in seperate counties and he works when I don't.
> 
> As for point 2, I'm a beginner, I'm well aware it's equipment and that skill is involved, I'm looking for guidance here, not someone to state the obvious


 
Theres obviously more to it if you can't just phone or email them. The other county isn't exactly far away. 

You called it the wrong name. Impossible to know what you find obvious. The advice to look at boards was genuine, and I still thing you'd be better asking there not here. Ask 10 photographers what to get and you'll get 10 different answers. Sport photographic is a specialised area. This is primarily a finance related forum.


----------



## rosepetals (12 Aug 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Theres obviously more to it if you can't just phone or email them. The other county isn't exactly far away.
> 
> You called it the wrong name. Impossible to know what you find obvious. The advice to look at boards was genuine, and I still thing you'd be better asking there not here. Ask 10 photographers what to get and you'll get 10 different answers. Sport photographic is a specialised area. This is primarily a finance related forum.



You are right....there is no need to ask such a question here ...nice reply...and using a DSLR for sports related shooting is a skill indeed because the Automatic focus of a DSLR is sometimes tricky on fast moving objects......


----------



## Locke (12 Aug 2009)

Well, looks like I'm not going to get much help here.


----------

